
Eclipse Corrosion: The Eclipse IDE for Rust – Projects.eclipse.org - galihrahayu
https://projects.eclipse.org/proposals/eclipse-corrosion-eclipse-ide-rust
======
pjmlp
Good news. Will be having another look at it.

